# Pvd Or Stainless



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi,

I've just been looking at some MWC & CWC watches on a well known auction site. I'm leaning towards getting a black PVD MWC 300m Divers watch & was wondering if anyone had experience of these with the PVD coating regarding how well it wears. Quite fancy the covert black style, but don't want to end up with shiny edges if it wears badly.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just been looking at some MWC & CWC watches on a well known auction site. I'm leaning towards getting a black PVD MWC 300m Divers watch & was wondering if anyone had experience of these with the PVD coating regarding how well it wears. Quite fancy the covert black style, but don't want to end up with shiny edges if it wears badly.
> 
> ...


B***er, just seen a tritium cell G10SL Mk V. Now that complicates the decision further!!!!


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

citizenhell said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Do a Search on MWC before you buy one. I would buy a CWC.

David


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

djgg said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > citizenhell said:
> ...


Thanks David,

I posted this on another forum & got the same advice. I'll probably have to look at something else as I've no feel for how scratch resistant the acrylic is on a basic cwc which is in my price range & where I could afford the mwc divers with mineral, the cwc mineral glass version is too much for me.

Appreciate the reply,

Ian.


----------



## Nickc (Oct 31, 2009)

I second the advice Re MWC & CWC. If it is a black covert and tough watch you are after, what about a G Shock?


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

I have the CWC SBS version and the PVD coating is excellent, it hasn't chipped at all. The crystal also unmarked, the only wear to it really is the outer edge of the bezel, which I think is paint rather than PVD.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I would think the bezel insert would be anodised black.

Regs

Bry


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

bry1975 said:


> I would think the bezel insert would be anodised black.
> 
> Regs
> 
> Bry


I think you're right there, otherwise the rest of the bezel would probably be marked if just paint.


----------

